# Birmingham Rollers how many tail feathers??



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

G'day I'm just a lil unsure as to the standard for a birmingham roller and figured it was just easier to post this thread  but the birminghams should have 10 feathers in its tail shouldn't they? and if they don't it's just a matter of making better choices whilst pairing off? or should I just be concerned with they're flight performance? Also wing flights how many should be present?


----------



## Axilleas (Jan 22, 2010)

Birmingham Rollers normally have 12 tail feathers..Never seen 10 - have seen 14 on occasion but my guess;that bird had a Oriental behind it ..

(flight feathers 10 x each wings)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think it's 10. If I remember right, I believe most pigeons typically have 12 tail feathers (the outermost feather on each side being '1' through the two '6's in the middle). But 10 flight feathers does sound right, since that's the norm. too


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Pure Breed Birmingham Rollers have 12 TAIL FEATHERS & 10 PRIMARYS WING FEATHERS. Always have. Odd ball things happen every once & awhile with any breed, BUT NOT TO BREED FOR & if many come out with less/more, they are Cross Breeds........... 
Good times, Happy


----------



## ptbreeder (Jun 12, 2008)

Normally 12 tail feathers.
Most of my Escampadissa's have 16-18 tail feathers. 

Pedro


----------

